# Baked Cookie Pie? Will it work?



## WheatneyLees (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello all!
This is my first forum post! I am thinking of a quick dessert I can put together out of ingredients I have here at home. I haven't been able to find one that goes with what I am thinking so I am wondering if this will even work, so here is what I am thinking:

I am thinking of making a type of pie I guess is what you would call it. I was thinking of making a basic oreo pie crust with the cookies and butter. Then I was going to take a packaged cookie dough mix and put that in as the "filling" of the pie. Then I thought I would bake this. In the meantime I would melt the filling of the oreos and when the "pie" is done drizzle on top. Would this work?

If so, give me some of your input! Thanks so much! 

WheatneyLees


----------



## CakePoet (Nov 22, 2016)

It does work,  becomes more like  giant cookie, the trick is to find the right temperature.  Instead of melting the  oreofilling, spread it over when the  cookie is cold and then drizzle with chocolate.


----------

